# Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so far..]



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

These girls are my next ones to go, then and one very unfriendly little girl who wont even let me take her pic lol. I was thinking they had about 3 weeks to go, but they are filling udders pretty good, even more so floppy. When do you think theyll kid?

Seems like this girl has really dropped. This girl was super fat when I bought her, so my buck didnt seem to like her at first, but it appears he liked her well enough lol. She was said to be pure nubian but I dont see it. Boer/Nubian maybe? Shes a FF but an older doe



















Her speckled personal area... gettinga decent udder for a FF










Liliac - Young FF. Shes about a year and a half. A bit of a slow grower, but she was an auction save.










Shes not very friendly either. So hope this is good enough


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please]*

Hard to say but with both being FF, the udders filling "fast" usually mean they have 2 weeks to go. Pretty girls... I think Floppy does look to have some Boer in her.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy is going soon*

Floppy has goo... ligs are gone.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy is going soon*

Your girls certainly don't waste any time do they? :shocked:

Hoping all goes well with a safe and healthy delivery :hug:


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy is going soon*



liz said:


> Your girls certainly don't waste any time do they? :shocked:
> 
> Hoping all goes well with a safe and healthy delivery :hug:


LOL

They have been soooo good to me this year I cant even believe it.

Thank you. Me too. This doe is sooo sweet.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy is going soon*

kids soon!!!


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy is going soon*



shadycreekgoats said:


> kids soon!!!


LOL

*waits with camera close. She really has them kids low, looks weird lol*


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Floppy had an almost all white buckling, brown accents on his face, pretty cute. Ill get some pics in the morning. Too dark tonight.  Not sure if shes done either. Its a small kid and shes got quite a bit of belly left. Not sure though.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Congrats on the little guy. Hoping for more since she was pretty good size. She looked like she could be hiding at leats 2 in there. Heres hoping for a doeling.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*



crocee said:


> Congrats on the little guy. Hoping for more since she was pretty good size. She looked like she could be hiding at leats 2 in there. Heres hoping for a doeling.


Her belly is still quite big too.  Really wondering if theres more.

Thank you.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

If she doesn't have another soon I would go in and check. One could be sideways or in another wrong position blocking the exit.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*



crocee said:


> If she doesn't have another soon I would go in and check. One could be sideways or in another wrong position blocking the exit.


If this was the problem wouldnt she act in distress? Shes eating, she ate through it all never stopped. LOL.

Im really surprised if thats it. How long can it be between kids and still be ok?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

it was about 10 minutes with my doe. She had 2 5lb bucklings last year and was consideribly smaller in the belly afterwards. These were her first ones. I am hoping for doelings this year.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Any thing new? If there were more in there she should have had it/them by now as its been over an hour since you posted the first birth. Have you tried bouncing to see if theres any more?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*



crocee said:


> Any thing new? If there were more in there she should have had it/them by now as its been over an hour since you posted the first birth. Have you tried bouncing to see if theres any more?


What exactly to you feel for? I forget... her belly still feels... hard.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

did she pass the afterbirth?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Put your hands under her belly just in front of her udder while your standing over her. Pull up as if you were attempting to pick her up and drop quickly but leaving your hands in place. If there are more kids in there you will feel them drop against your hands. If shes done it will just feel squishy. If her belly is still hard I would be going in and checking. 2 fingers will tell you if there is a kid stuck.

Is she still acting like she has more, still pushing?


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*



crocee said:


> Put your hands under her belly just in front of her udder while your standing over her. Pull up as if you were attempting to pick her up and drop quickly but leaving your hands in place. If there are more kids in there you will feel them drop against your hands. If shes done it will just feel squishy. If her belly is still hard I would be going in and checking. 2 fingers will tell you if there is a kid stuck.
> 
> Is she still acting like she has more, still pushing?


Shes not pushing at all. But if I try to touch under her belly at all now she acts weird, and really fussy, and shes usually a friendly doe that lets me touch her everywhere. I went in with fingers and didnt feel any kids. Not sure exactly how to feel, but her belly still feels hard, like a basketball not squshy.

She has not past the afterbirth, and still actually looks to have placenta from the first baby hanging, the fluid is gone, so it looks like just the bag with a bit of fluids. But no kid in the "birthing area" that fingers can feel


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

If she is passing the afterbirth then she is done.... Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Its possible to have 2 placentas but not likely. Shes probably done. Looks like she might have some baby weight to loose lol. Congrats on the single buckling. Post pics ASAP.


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Yeah Im guessing shes done. Man shes really hard to get weight off. Blah lol. I will post pics in the morning.

Crazy fat doe lol


----------



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

Posting pics now on the birthing board.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Floppy and Lilac [Opinions please] [Floppy had one so fa*

I agree with the others....if she passed her afterbirth... she should be done... :hug:


----------

